# Just bought a 1989 240sx.. saying Hi



## aschon (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey guys I've been reading around here for about a week or so. I just purchased a 1989 240sx with 180,000km (original).. in the last year car has had; new routers, brakes, exhaust, tires.. bit of rust under doors and under driver side mirror that i can have fixed for under 300$... i paid 2000$ for the car and it was serviced since day one at nissan.. i have receipts and everything.. did i get a good deal? remember this is canadian dollars.

thanks guys!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

COOL!!!! :thumbup:

all we do here is make fun of each other ( i get picked on by everybody ) and flame noobs w/ retarded questions. we don't know anything about nissans  welcome!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this is my section.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> this is my section.


shut up you little bitch. this is MY section.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well i know canadian is a good bit less than american sooo im gonna say yea you did alright...most 240's go for around that much depending on the condition ...go take care of that rust

bitches, get out mah section! Im rick james!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

if you own a honda, you better keep that shit to yourself


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> shut up you little bitch. this is MY section.


 you wish...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah you got a good deal. If you want info on engines and all that stuff make sure you do a search.


----------



## aschon (Mar 27, 2004)

It also has a new timing belt.. car is pretty mint except for the rust.. when i get that fixed on monday i'll take pics.. i think i got a good deal  Car is pretty peppy.. but seems like a dud in 3rd.. maybe cuz i haven't really driven it yet and ripped it.. does it handle alright? i know can't expect much for 2 grand but maybe i lucked in.. Can anyone recommend prime times to shift in each gear for best performance..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

5500rpms


----------



## aschon (Mar 27, 2004)

in EVERY gear?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats max hp


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

power drops off after 5500. shifting between there and 6000 is best to keep it in the power band. there's no point in going to redline because you're losing power.

EDIT: when i had mine running and shifted at 6000rpm, i could chirp them shifting into second. if i shifted at redline, there was nothing.


----------



## aschon (Mar 27, 2004)

what rpm do you launch at?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i never really launched my car like you are referring to. i just liked to step on the gas once i got going a little bit.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> thats max hp


 ???

wouldn't you want max hp when ur racing...?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

torque = gets you going
hp = allows faster top speed

that's what i always thought..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats what i said. i told him that that iswhne you shift for max hp


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

haha, fuck, and ive been wastin my time takin it to the redline.... fuck ka's


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> haha, fuck, and ive been wastin my time takin it to the redline.... fuck ka's


lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

actually, redline is pretty much useless with every engine. every engine starts to drop off before redline. the only one i can think of that doesnt is the new saturn ION Redline. it makes power all the way to the redline of 6750rpm. the reason for that being that GM didnt do any tests for any higher of an RPM, but that will be corrected for 2006 model years. but yeah, power always drops before hitting redline.


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> actually, redline is pretty much useless with every engine. every engine starts to drop off before redline. the only one i can think of that doesnt is the new saturn ION Redline. it makes power all the way to the redline of 6750rpm. the reason for that being that GM didnt do any tests for any higher of an RPM, but that will be corrected for 2006 model years. but yeah, power always drops before hitting redline.


And that's why you wanna have ur car dynoed to know where to shift!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> haha, fuck, and ive been wastin my time takin it to the redline.... fuck ka's



hey hey, dont hate on the KA's :balls:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

logik23 said:


> And that's why you wanna have ur car dynoed to know where to shift!


now that part is a problem for me seeing as the closest dyno to me, is at least a 4 hour drive. we also have no performange garages around here, so all my shit gets done in my driveway with my own hands. god i love doing it too.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow... my hero 

:jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

listen little boy. why dont you go watch some fake wrestling or something? or graduate from high school. or fix that dent in the side of your car. or go waste some more money on stereo equipment. should i keep going? :loser: 

:cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

keep going


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nah...you arent worth the time nor the effort. :dumbass:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> listen little boy. why dont you go watch some fake wrestling or something? or graduate from high school. or fix that dent in the side of your car. or go waste some more money on stereo equipment. should i keep going? :loser:
> 
> :cheers:


rofl rofl :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shut up jeong go get ur permitt :loser:

muahahahaha


----------

